# Tiger Beer



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

was on the road for a few years back in the day and got through a few tiger beers whilst out east.

bought a couple of bottles today chilled 'em and they taste naff all like what i remember...

is it just me or is this brewed under licence stuff a poor imitation???


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

The ones I've had here in the UK taste the same as the ones I used to drink in Singapore. Try Tsing Tao. It has a similar taste, but is much less gassy. :cheers:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I've found beer can taste different from batch to batch, I could just be talking ****, but I definitely notice variations in my favourite beers. I mainly drink Belgium style beers, Hoegaarden, and my favourite from back home Blue Moon. Temperature makes a big difference too, I normally just chill mine on the windowsill, but I think I'm the only person who does that, everyone thinks I'm mad when they see my 40 of Hoedgaarden sitting by the window. I do recall having a Tiger a few months back that seemed to not be as nice as I remember the ones I'd had a couple years ago...but I don't drink too much Asian beer.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep as far as I'm aware the same stuff. I worked a stones throw from the Tiger Beer brewery. It was just round the corner. Big M and I drank gallons of the stuff in between bottles of very expensive Smirnoff and fell over a lot or just plain couldn't get up off the sun bed 

Happy Days !!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Drank the stuff while ship was in for repair in singapore in 1974. Was far too pissed to remember what it tasted like but knew enough not to buy it from the street vendors. The bottles you bought from them were full of bits and god knows what else they put in there.

Alasdair


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Alas said:


> Drank the stuff while ship was in for repair in singapore in 1974. Was far too pissed to remember what it tasted like but knew enough not to buy it from the street vendors. The bottles you bought from them were full of bits and god knows what else they put in there.
> 
> Alasdair


Wait like your own boat? or were you in the Navy?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Tiger's OK,, as has been said, Tsing Tsao is very good, clean. and sharp, as is Klosters, (prefer it to Singha).

Swan's good, too, and VB.

Try and find Kingston brewed Red Stripe, like many other beers, the import is better than the 'brewed under licence'.

1664 in bottles. Mmmmm.

For face down fun try Chimay!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alas said:


> Drank the stuff while ship was in for repair in singapore in 1974. Was far too pissed to remember what it tasted like but knew enough not to buy it from the street vendors. The bottles you bought from them were full of bits and god knows what else they put in there.
> 
> Alasdair


Obviously about 30+ years time difference but the small street cafe in the picture with M had the coldest Tiger Beer on the Island. We used to sit there for hours, getting lashed and watch the world go by


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know about Tiger, but something bad has happened to Singa.

The Singa in bottles used to be the real Mc Coy 6.4% stuff.

Now it's 5% Singa gold, but with the proper Singa Beer label.

Not good.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The other 2 major beers at that time were Lion and Castle beer from South Africa. We used to pick a brewery load up off Capetown when resupplying by helicopter.

They were actually ok. Don't know if they're still going today?

Alasdair


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Drank the stuff while ship was in for repair in singapore in 1974. Was far too pissed to remember what it tasted like but knew enough not to buy it from the street vendors. The bottles you bought from them were full of bits and god knows what else they put in there.
> ...


When I was there street vendors didn't have tables & chairs - they had a barrow. 

Unless it was down Bugis St when their barrow had a mattress in it. Those were the days before it was all sanitised for tourists. :rofl:


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Tiger isnt too bad. Must be drunk ice cold though. Expensive as all hell on tap here... at 7.50GBP a pint. What if i am honnest - id rather buy something else.



chris l said:


> For face down fun try Chimay!


Always wanted to try it. But it comes in those little china/clay/porcelain (i dont quite know) and i have never been game enough! Whats it like? White beer?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Alas said:


> The other 2 major beers at that time were Lion and Castle beer from South Africa. We used to pick a brewery load up off Capetown when resupplying by helicopter.
> 
> They were actually ok. Don't know if they're still going today?
> 
> Alasdair


I can confirm that Castle is still going. A friend brought me a bottle back from Zimbabwe:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Barbados and Banks beer - the perfect combination !


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

There's always Antigua and their Wadadli beer.

Jamaica and Red Stripe and finally, Piton but I drank so much of it I can't remember where I was when I was drinking it !


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a lot of non alcholic 'beer' in Iran. Can't remember the name but it tasted similar to distilled grass cuttings juice and cat urine. :man_in_love:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Cameron said:


> Tiger isnt too bad. Must be drunk ice cold though. Expensive as all hell on tap here... at 7.50GBP a pint. What if i am honnest - id rather buy something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were/are four types of Chimay; Chimay. a;; good nut my favourite is the Blue.

A friend of mine used to live in Paris and I used to be allowed weekends away there.... happy days. But I don't remember much about the evenings!


----------

